# First WalMart car show.



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry URL wont work..... but take my word for it...... FUNNY !! :? :lol:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

nothing there :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No cars at the Walley World ????? :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont get it! O|*


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

His link just didn't work. A google search came up with http://www.twodorks.com/walmart_carshow.html


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Twink !!
thanks and way to go !


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

No problem. It's too good for people to not see it...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

-/O_- Now I get it!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good stuff


----------

